# Forellenteig...... welche Farbe



## luetjen (12. April 2010)

Moin Moin
frag mich immer welche Farbe Forellenteig ich an meinen Haken machen soll.....liege meistens daneben |kopfkrat

Danke im voraus!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Da kann Die leider keiner genau sagen welcher in Deinem Gewässer der beste ist. Du solltest aber in aller Regel nen paar Farben zum testen dabei haben. So 6 verschiedene, die Du unter Umständen auch mal mischen kannst sind nie die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## micha73 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Hallo luetjen,

es gibt so ein paar farben die sollte man eigentlich immer dabei haben.

Grün
Gelb
Chartreuse
weiß
rot oder orange wenn mal garnichts anderes geht und
bei mir im Moment Unersetzbar

Cheese

Dazu Maden/Bienenmaden, ein paar Blinker od. Spinner und evtl. noch ein paar Streamer zum schleppen mit dem Sbiro.


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Grün ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Farbe ,aber andere fangen mit anderen Farben besser.


----------



## Forellenjaeger (12. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

*Meiner erfahrung nach hat toxic toolz recht 6 Farben sollte man mindestens haben!!!bei trüben Teichwasser solltest du helle Farben benutzen wie z.B Shunshine Yellow,Fluo Orange oder White!!!Bei klarem Teichwasser lieber dunklere Farben wie z.B Braun,Schwarz oder Neon Blau!!!Probier das mal aus vielleicht liegste dann mal mit **richtig am Teich!!!Petri Heil!!!*


----------



## Felipe95 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Chartreuse geht eigl fast immer !

Gelb und Grün sind auch nicht schlecht obwohl wen man Chartreuse hat man kein Gelb mehr braucht finde ich da das irgendwie fast gleich ist.

Und bei uns geht im mom Knoblauchpaste ganz gut.

Gruß Felix


----------



## luetjen (12. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Danke euch allen............,
Mittwoch gehts dann mit euren Tipps los!!


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Hi,

Grün/Gelb is glaub so bei den allermeisten die favorisierte Farbe, zumindest sehe ich diesen Mix eigentlich bei jedem Forellenangler in der Box

Forellen können nur hell/dunkel unterscheiden hab ich zumindest nun schon von mehreren Experten gehört das dem so ist ! 

Wenn du ein Glas grün/gelb hast hast ja hell/dunkel......wenn man will kriegt man aus so nem Glas auch nur gelb oder nur Grün raus......dazu solltest auf jeden Fall noch weiß,schwarz und mindestens orange oder was rötliches haben......dann bist einigermaßen gerüstet.....ich habe auch 5 Farben die Gläser sind ja nich teuer.
*



Die Teige kannst du auch ähnlich einem Spinnerblatt formen,*   dann dreht sich dein Hakenköder also der Teig beim einkurbeln im Wasser ganz verführerisch halt wie ein Spinner, das würde ich beim Sbiro fischen machen.

Hier schau mal da rein, es gibt 4 verschiedene Formen die man ausm Teig macht, *er zeigt alle 4 im Video........*gibt bei fishpipe auch noch mehr gute Videos zieh se dir einfach mal rein.

http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-sbirolino-fischen-forellen-teig/


----------



## Tiger65 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Mit rot und gelb geht
meistens was.

Petri Heil


----------



## stroffel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Wenn man als Jungangler nicht das Geld für das ganze spktrum hat würde ich mir.

1.) einen farbmix holen. es gibt z.B. Deutschland (schwraz, rot, gelb) oder Holland (Blau, weiß und Rot). Dann kann man sich rausfummeln was gut geht. Wenn eine Farbe am besten geht ist sie natürlich auch als erstes leer und man kann sich gezielt die Einzelfarbe nachkaufen. 

2.) eine helle und eine dunkle Farbe (z.b. gelb und blau) hohlen. dann kannst Du durch mischen beider teige die Farbe entsprechend anpassen


----------



## Forellen Jo (29. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

@Stroffel:
Naja nur weil an einem Tag dann die Farbe super läuft und schnell leer ist, heißt das noch lange nich dass sie beim nächsten Mal wieder so gut geht..
Bekanntlich sind die Forellen ja sehr wählerisch und stehen eigentlich jedes mal auf was Anderes.

An manchen Tagen geht auch schwarz sehr gut..War letztens mit meinem Vater unterwegs, da war son Typ der hatte die ganze Zeit mit schwarz geschleppt und eine nach der andern dran gehabt..
Dummerweise hatten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch kein schwarz und hatten somit deutlich weniger.
Als er uns dann freundlicherweise ne Kugel abgab, kam sofort beim ersten Wurf auch bei mir der Biss ;-)

Wetter an dem Tag war eigentlich gar nich gut,obwohl man ja sagt dass grade bei heftigen Sonnenstraheln schwarz gut geht.

Dort hatten wir sogar leichten Nieselregen,klares Wasser und weißen Himmel...

Musst du ausprobieren,ich denk aber die entscheidene Rolle spielt aber letzendlich auch die Montage.
An manchen Tage fangen Leute die nen Meter neben dir stehen mit der gleichen Farbe, die man selber auch benutzt hat, trotzdem doppelt so viele..


Für mir is aber der Dauerbrenner eigentlich immer weiß..
Damit bekommt man an unseren Teichen eigentlich jedes mal was raus.


----------



## Nolfravel (29. April 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Also Eigentlich ist das wirklich Lattenzack.
Ich meine, als ich früher angefangen habe, hatte ich 1 Dose Rainbow und gut war.
Mittlerweile liegt hier aber fast alles rum:q.


Gelb/Chartreuse fische ich so gut wie nie.
Ich weiß nicht, was alle daran so geil finden, habe bisher ersteinmal einigermaßen auf Chartreuse gefangen.
Das stumpfe Grün ist wohl eine der wenigen Farben, die ich gar nicht besitze, da ich nie das Gefühl hatte, grün zu brauchen.


Meine Lieblingsfarben, die ich mittlerweile auch fast ausschließlich fische, da, wenn was geht, ich auf die immer was fang, sind:


Pink-Orange
Blau-Weiß-Rot
ganz helles grün-gelb-weiß



Gibt es alle so zu kaufen, haben alle so lustige Namen, bin aber zu faul, um jetzt zu gucken.

Ach ja, habe mir letzens mal ne neue Farbe gekauft, war grade recht günstig.
Eine große Dose DoubelGlitter in lila...
Absolut schwuppe, aber fängt.
Ich komm an, der Teich fängt nüscht, 3 Wurf und Rums.
6 Wurf und Rums.
Dann war aber auch wieder ruhe.



Aber da du ja Jungangler bist, rate ich dir, achte eher auf deine Montage.
Möglichst fein( 18er Vorfach reicht absolut dicke), im Normalfall immer schleppen.
Forme den Teig so, dass er sich schon unter kleinstem Zug dreht. Braucht zwar ein bisschen Übung, ist aber oft recht wichtig.

Bevor du total viel Kohle in unzählige Farben an Powerbait steckst, kauf dir lieber Vernünftiges Tackle.
3.60 Matche und ne schnieke Rolle( Ich finde Frontbremse um einiges besser) mit ner 20er Mono ist gar nicht so teuer.



Ach ja, dann viel Glück und dicke Fische.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Forelle97 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Was sehr gut klappt ist wenn die Forellen gerade eingesetzt wurden: Gelber Teig + 1 Maiskorn(gegebenfalls auch noch eine Made), dann mit Mais anfüttern,die Fische reagieren auf das aufklatschen des Maises,weil dieses Geräusch sie an die Pellets in der Forellenzucht erinnert...Das klappt super bei einer Posenmontage


----------



## Forellej (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

was bei mir immer sehr gut klappt ist regenbogen power bait mit knoblaucharoma (stinkt aber wie die pest)


----------



## maflomi01 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

erstmal zum anfüttern - das ist in den meisten forellenteichen verboten ! frag vorher den betreiber!
zu den farben :
Chartreuse , weiß , grün , knoblauch , rot , schwarz , (winter) blau , braun , lila is auch nich schlecht
die kannst du super mischen besonders s/w-ch/g-r/w-b/w-
für die form gibt es former von exori und anderen die drehen schon gut können aber noch besser laufen wenn du seiten dünner und größer drückst aber nicht zu viel sonst hält der teig nicht .
benutz doch mal bienenmaden zum schleppen geht manchmal besser wie teig


----------



## Vinino1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Für mich sind dies die Top 3(Reihenfolge wichtig)

1.Cheese Glitter
2.Weiß
3.Grün

Jedoch sind die Farben meiner Meinung nach nicht so entscheidend wie die Tiefe!

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du den Teig hinter einer Schlepppose und einem sehr langen Vorfach schleppen und dann alle 5 würfe die tiefe wechseln!

Werde zum Schleppangeln am Forellenteich bald aber auch mal einen Bericht auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen. So in 3 Wochen

Kannst ja schon mal reinschauen: vinileo.jimdo.com

Vini


----------



## Vinino1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Ach ja Bienenmaden sind auch super wie ein L aufziehen und gaaanz langsam schleppen(Sie müssen sich gar nicht so sehr rotieren) die Bewegung reicht besonders jetzt zur Zeit wo es kälter ist,schon aus um die Forellen zum Biss zuverleiten.
Versuchs aus hatte letzte Woche gute Erfolge(kannst du hier nachlesen vinileo.jimdo.com)

Viel Spaß beim Forellenangeln und berichte uns!!


----------



## Brunztulp (8. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Benutze am liebsten Bienenmaden.

Aber beim Teig finde ich das Knoblauch zeug super (gibt es glaube in 3 Farben)

Und ansonsten Weiß, Grün, Rainbow und Weiß/Grün


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Habe einfach immer alles dabei.
Das Gängigste ist meistens : Neongelb,grün,blau-weiß,....

Aber auch dunkle Farben solltest du dabei haben.


----------



## Forellenfan97 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Ich habe am Wochenende mit einem Rot-Grün Mix 6 Forellen gefangen:


----------



## Vinino1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenteig...... welche Farbe*

Boah 6 FORELLEN
ALDA FANG NICHT ZU VIEL|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ne Spaß beiseite 6 Forellen sind nicht so der burner


----------

